#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  > Malaysia Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Penang Georgetown E&A Budget Hotel

## dirtydog

Well lets start off with E&A Budget Hotels good points, this maybe very short, ok it is on Chulia Street and set back off the main road a bit with its own parking area so it is nice and quiet, it is just opposite the Swiss Hotel which is being renovated at the moment, the communal area is quite nice, lots of wood and nice ornate concrete, the rooms start at 25 ringgit per night, no blankets for the bed, you have to ask for pillows, obviously no towels or wardrobes or stuff like that, sinks that actually don't have water, the communal showers were in great need of renovation, the rooms were in great need of decoration, the ground floor rooms were ok and had nice tiled floors.

Probably best to use this place as a last resort if everything else is booked up solid.


*Penang Visa Run Page*











*E&A Budget Hotel*
380 Lebuh Chulia,
10200
Penang
Telephone: 04-2621311

*Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

----------


## mikem

This place is getting a renovation. If they can get it back to what it was, especially the original building, it could be good.

----------


## jandajoy

Did you actualy sleep there DD ?

----------


## dirtydog

^Most likely.

----------


## mikem

This hotel is reopening now as the Chulia Heritage. Its a great remodel but they want 66 ringit for the cheapest rooms which have share bathrooms. Best rooms downstairs.

The nearby YENGKENG has also been heritaged. Cheapest rooms 385 ringit walkin. Less on the net.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I honestly don't understand why any decent white man would want to stay in these hovels. The proper hotels are only about 160 ringgit a night and the best in Georgetown, the E & O, is 600 ringgit but very much a snip given the characterful luxury offered which anywhere else would cost twice as much.

Sure, backpackers slumming it on a shoestring might consider such sordid dumps although most I have encountered would simply use a credit card faced with that choice. I must confess I thought it was only W. African dross and other floating migrants en route to Australia who stayed in such squalor.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I wonder what that mattress looks like when they come to clean the sheet

----------


## Attilla the Hen

> The nearby YENGKENG has also been heritaged. Cheapest rooms 385 ringit walkin. Less on the net.


That's where I stay every time I do a visa run to Penang. I bit expensive, but, I treat myself.
Great location and the staff are brilliant.

----------


## mikem

> I honestly don't understand why any decent white man would want to stay in these hovels. The proper hotels are only about 160 ringgit a night and the best in Georgetown, the E & O, is 600 ringgit but very much a snip given the characterful luxury offered which anywhere else would cost twice as much.
> 
> Sure, backpackers slumming it on a shoestring might consider such sordid dumps although most I have encountered would simply use a credit card faced with that choice. I must confess I thought it was only W. African dross and other floating migrants en route to Australia who stayed in such squalor.


The Chulia Heritage is not a hovel. It is all new and clean. Anyone who saw it before would be surprised at the great remodel.

----------

